
Why is software created using taxpayers’ money not released as Free Software? - galaxyLogic
https://publiccode.eu/
======
taylodl
So the avionics software used by your fighter jets, the navigation software
used by your navies, missile systems and your spy satellites should all be
Free Software?

What about software produced as part of a contract with a 3rd party - must the
3rd party surrender all intellectual property rights as part of their contract
so that the government is able to release the software as Free Software?

These are just a couple of issues that immediately come to mind, I'm sure
there are others but overall I agree with the sentiment: software created
using taxpayer's money should be released as Free Software unless doing so
would be a threat to national security or initiatives. Even with those
exceptions it could eventually be made Free Software once an appropriate time
has elapsed.

~~~
NilsIRL
"We want legislation requiring that publicly financed software developed for
the __public sector __be made publicly available under a Free and Open Source
Software licence "

